# View from a Bulls fan



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Boy you Rockets are looking good. you're schooling the Mavs and probably hand them the Broom in 2 games. 

Big Props tp your team.

VG got you playing some damm efficient defense , without even having any top defensive player , just great team work. And you got TMac , who's having an unbelievable season - unstopable , and Yao.

The most amazing thing about your play is that you're doing it with no real PF (since Howard is out , though I ain't his biggest fan) , get outrebounded , and still win in different ways.

You guys should definitely see yourselves as runners this season. I think a team like Suns would have a problem against your kind of defense , and danger for you would be more from the winner between Nugs and SA who are very strong inside the paint (I mean defensively).

But even if you don't go all the way this year , I think all you have to do preparing for next season is get a nice PF (even if Howard is healthy , I think he hearts the VG defensive Method) and then you'd be absolutely scary.
You have the 24th pick this year - you might land guys like Sean May (that would make you champs I believe) or if not then Fighting Wayne Simien or skilled Ronny Turiaf. I even think you are one of the only teams that can fit Hakim Warrick as their PF since you need rebounding and that he brings. Imagine Warrick and TMac athletics combined (chills and shivers...)

Anyway - Props to your team and good luck , I really like to see Rockets play because TMac or not , you are based on defensive commitment (2nd in opp FG%) , and that what I appreciate and what a champion needs. I don't believe there is any chance you'd meet my Bulls at finals since we ain't quite their yet (very young , 2 key starter out) but your team is one of my favourites since the twin towers days (if Sampson only stayed healthy...).
It's also nice to see how VG brought you to playoffs at top form at the right time , you are playing your best BB right now.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

great to hear that from a bulls fan,good luck to ur team,too

and u talked about a "nice PF",how bout ur Tyson Chandler?:razz:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> great to hear that from a bulls fan,good luck to ur team,too
> 
> and u talked about a "nice PF",how bout ur Tyson Chandler?:razz:



although he'd be great for ya guys , he is Restricted , and Pax made it clear any offer will be matched , so sorry Kisstherim , he's staying.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

lol, Twin Towers... we got the new, '05 Twin Towers now - Yao and Deke!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thnx apricated it a lot


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i think most rockets fans would root for the bulls too. these 2 teams have had similar seasons. both started out very poorly, then rose to the 4/5 seed in their conference. they both emphasize defense. both are extremes on the age factor -- rockets the oldest, bulls one of the youngest.


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

Good luck to you guys. Rox look unbeatable right now. My Kings are stinking up the place, so I'm rooting for you guys all the way!!! :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The thread-starter's just crying out to be repped.  

The Twin Towers... Man, they would have ruled the league for a decade. At least seven titles.


----------

